# Mobile emulator ?



## spotanjo3 (Dec 11, 2013)

I am looking for the Mobile emulator to play .cod file. This game is Mega Man Rush Marine and it is in .cod file instead of .jar file. This game is for Blackberry Storm 9500, 9530, 9550. Any emulator to play this file for PC, please ?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Bump. Nobody know ?


----------



## Oxybelis (Dec 16, 2013)

It's multiplatform, download java version


----------



## ILuvGames (Dec 17, 2013)

Search the net for cod to jar. Look in the ehow link on the first page (using google search). Download the Blackberry Java JDE from Blackberry and follow the instructions (typing the given commands with windows command prompt) to convert the cod file to a jar file. You will have to alter the command in step 5 to point to the updated install location as the guide was written for version 3 of the Blackberry JDE.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for replying asap.

Oxy

Where ?What is it called ? I can try Google it but I need to know the name that allowed to play .cod files instead of .jar files.

iLuv

I did and found the ehow link but they did not provided a link so I can follow the instructions. Can you please help me out ? I am so anxious to try this .cod file of Megaman Rush Marine so badly.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please be kindly to help me out ?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 14, 2014)

No one is familiar to it ? Anybody know ?


----------



## Ryft (Jan 15, 2014)

I found this, but all the screenshots are broken. Haven't tested it but it's a place to start.

http://blackberryprogrammer.blogspot.com/2011/12/how-to-install-simulator-and-cod-file.html


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks but I tried that too. It didnt worked for .cod file... I am trying to find a program that can convert .cod to .jar


----------



## ILuvGames (Jan 19, 2014)

The Blackberry JDE can convert .cod to .jar.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 20, 2014)

ILuvGames said:


> The Blackberry JDE can convert .cod to .jar.


 
Much appreciated. I did and I do not know how to convert .cod to .jar using it. I only found the Blackberry JDE 5.0 and it doesn't seem to be able to convert .cod to .jar. I am confused.


----------



## ILuvGames (Jan 22, 2014)

After making a backup of your COD file, click the Start button in Windows and select the Run option.
Type in cmd and click the OK button to open command line window.
Type in cd [path] at the > command line prompt, where [path] is the the location of the ALX or COD file you want to convert to JAR file format e.g cd c:\ if you placed your file in the root of the hard drive *and* windows is installed on drive C:.
Press the Enter key to set up the current directory.
Type in rapc import="*C:\Program Files (x86)\Research In Motion\BlackBerry JDE 7.1.0\lib\net_rim_api.jar*" codename=<[FILENAME]> -midlet jad=<[FILENAME]>.jad <[FILENAME]>.jar at the command prompt. You may have to change the install location (marked in bold) to your install location and you may have to remove the quotes. You have to change where it says <[FILENAME]> to the filename of your COD file and what you wish the outputted file/files to be. Also, It's best to copy and paste the command in this step.
Press the "Enter" key to convert the ALX or COD file to a JAR file.
May only work with a specific version of the JDE or not at all.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 29, 2014)

ILuvGames,

I succeed!! I pm you now.


----------



## ILuvGames (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad to have reached an alternate solution for you. For anyone reading this thread, the proposed solution above works (but not in this case). I would suggest people read about coddec and try that as well if they want to decompile/disassemble .cod files.


----------



## Talos91 (Mar 10, 2017)

Anyone knows where to find the file of this game? Seems nobody is preserving the mobile Megaman games.


----------

